# Kahlua or Irish cream ??



## bunky

Does anyone have a recipe for Kahlua or Irish creme they would be willing to Share ???

Sorry if this is not the place for this...


----------



## shellbellc

Not sure where I picked it up, but it was in my collection.
*friends" recipe*

1 cup Irish whiskey 
1 can sweetened condensed milk 
1/2 cup half and half 
2 tablespoons real vanilla extract 
4 tablespoons sweetened powdered chocolate 
1/4 to 1/2 cup coconut cream 
1 tablespoon powdered instant espresso coffee 
Put all in blender or processor and blend well. Pour into a carafe and store in refrigerator. Makes about 1 quart. Will keep about 2 weeks.


----------



## richtee

I 'member my Ma making Kahlua... Hmmm Seemed to be alot of sugar, half white, half brown, instant coffee and voddie pretty much. Will be seeing her this weekend. I'll ask.


----------



## shellbellc

Found this on recipezaar
This is a friend's recipe for Kahlua - it will make several bottles. The alcohol content works out to about 16% (32 proof). A note - this does need to steep for about a month, so if you're planning on making it, start early. 
by ChrisMc 
7-8 
cups 







 25 min 15 min prep 

2 ounces instant coffee crystals 4 cups hot water 4 cups granulated sugar 750 ml vodka 1 vanilla bean 
Dissolve the coffe crystals in one cup of the water.
Bring the remaining water to a boil and dissolve the sugar in it.
Add the coffee to the sugar solution and heat almost to a boil.
Add the alcohol and decant into dark containers (this makes 7-8 cups; a fifth (750 mL) is just over 3 cups, so about 2 1/2 750 mL bottles- or just double it, make 5 bottles, and give some gift bottles).
Break the bean into several pieces and divide between the bottles.
Seal the bottles tightly and let them stand for 30 days before serving.


----------



## flagriller

Might be easier and cheaper to by it, Bailey's


----------



## wilson

Ya, but were's the fun in that  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Baily's around here is freakin expensive. 
Welcome to PA and the PA State Liquor Control Board Store and Price Fixing Mafia who's motto is:  "You buy from us or don't buy at all".
Good thing I live close to Delaware and Maryland 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My Brother made Irish Cream a few years ago for Christmas  it was very good. The plus to making your own Irish Cream is you get to control quailty the wiskey that goes in.


----------



## flagriller

Yeah, when I lived in Jersey they initiated the same thing.  Here in Florida, no such thing and you can buy beer and wine at any convenience store.


----------



## pops6927

Before the crash someone posted this recipe:

-----------------------------------
4 c. sugar
1Â½ tbsp. vanilla extract
1 qt (4 c.) water
1 qt (4 c.) cheap vodka
4 tbsp. of instant Folger's CoffeeÂ[emoji]174[/emoji]

Bring water, sugar and coffee to a boil on the stove. Be very, very careful this does not boil over. It will so watch it closely. Once everything is boiling, lower heat and simmer for one hour. Then, turn off heat and let cool for 2 hours. Then, mix in vodka and vanilla extract. Place in bottle of your choice and wait 3 days. That is all there is to it.
-----------------------------------
I cut and pasted the recipe into notepad and saved it, didn't get the poster's name, however. But, I made up the recipe Wed. You have to babysit it while it reaches a boil, it foams up very quickly, but by lifting it off the heat and adjusting you can get it to a boil then back it down to a simmer. Once simmering, check it and stir it as it boils down as it will foam up again, so you keep lowering the heat a little at a time. (Went from 8 out of 10 to a boil, down to 5 for simmer to a low of 3 on the stovetop knob). 
I bought a 1.75 liter (1.87 qts) of cheap vodka for $9.97, used 1 qt of it, enough left to make Â¾ more of a batch. The mixture I made just filled up the 1.87 qt vodka bottle (stored the rest of the vodka in an old Bailey's bottle I had from Christmas), so it made about $75 worth of Kahlua (it's about $40 a quart here). And, I poured a drink for my wife; kahlua and cream is her most favorite drink - she loved it! Said it was just as good, if not even a little more flavorful, than the original!
Thanks to whoever originally posted the recipe - it is great and I give it two pigsfeet up!

Pops Â§Â§


----------



## chadtower

There are also several brands of "Bailey's" that are half the price and just as good.  I know one of them is Michael's, I'm drawing a blank on the other one my wife buys, but they are in bottles of the same shape and color and usually right by the Bailey's in a hard liquor store.  They are literally half the price and just as good.


----------



## ganny76

Hey Pops, that is a great recipe.  I posted it before the melt down.  My wife and I love it.  I actually got the recipe from a school superintendent.  And like your wife said, to me, it actually does taste a little better than store bought.


----------



## Dutch

Well the Scot/Irish in me made me take notice of this and since no one else has posted a recipe for Irish Creme (and St. Patrick's Day is next month anyhoo 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ) here ya go:

__________________________________________________  ______

*Irish Creme*

*Ingredients:*

1 cup whiskey
1 cup whipping cream
1 can condensed milk
3 eggs
2 Tbl. Hershey's chocolate syrup
1 Tbl. vanilla extract
1/2 Tbl. coconut extract
1/2 Tbl. almond extract

*Directions:*

Mix well. Serve straight up or on the rocks. 

_SlÃ¡inte Mhath!  (Good Health!)_


----------



## bw0529

Ingredients:

2- large cartons whipping cream (2 cups each)
6 oz. cooking chocolate syrup
1- Tsp. inst. coffee dissolved in a little water
1- can eagle brand milk
2- large cans evaporated milk
1- bottle Irish Whiskey

Pour chocolate syrup into a large bowl w/ eagle brand milk and mix on low with mixer till blended. add evaporated milk, whipping cream, and coffee. beat thoroughly, add whiskey last. let stand 4 hours before drinking.

makes 2--26oz bottles.
keep refrigerated

tryed yours Dutcha few years ago, but the eggs scared me,it was very good, but went this one with out the eggs, very good.

Bob


----------



## pops6927

Thanks Ganny!  I'm glad you saw it and identified it as your's - it's really very very good and not that hard to make, and wow what a cost savings!  Thanks again!

Pops Â§Â§


----------



## pops6927

I just used up the rest of the vodka I'd bought, and tried a different twist (being diabetic!).  I substituted Splenda for the sugar and 1) it didn't foam up hardly at all, making it a breeze to make and 2) it didn't affect the taste much at all, it was still as good asd pre-bought Kahlua without the sugar-guilt!  I'd strongly recommend making this especially if you're diabetic, it would then fit into your lifestyle with no impact on your glucose!


----------



## tasunkawitko

ganny - luckily i saved it!

-------

from ganny76 at www.smokingmeatforums.com:

--------
Quote:
I made a batch of homemade Kahlua last week. Its really good stuff. Most that try it say it is better than store bought. Its really good in a White Russian. Its scary how easy this stuff is too make. 
Here are the ingredients. 






Here the water, sugar and coffee are boiling.






Here is the finished product. I used an old rum bottle, cleaned out. With the stickers pulled off.






Here is the ingredients and process.

4 cups of sugar
1 1/2 tablespoon of vanilla extract
1 quart of water
1 quart of vodka
4 tablespoons of instant folgers coffee

Bring water, sugar and coffee to a boil on the stove. Be very, very careful this does not boil over. It will so watch it closely. Once every thing is boiling, lower heat and simmer for one hour. Then, turn off heat and let cool for 2 hours. Then, mix in vodka and vanilla extract. Place in bottle of your choice and wait three days. That is all there is too it.


----------



## pops6927

I've made that recipe and it's good!  I just made another batch, but being diabetic, had to try it with Splenda[emoji]174[/emoji] instead of real sugar and it came out just as good, except 1) it didn't foam up anywhere's near as much and 2) it didn't thicken up like it did with real sugar.  The taste is about the same (I actually prefer the Splenda[emoji]174[/emoji] as it's not quite as sweet) and I'm having a generous amount in my 1st cup of coffee as I tyopi202404ls.... er, type.. lol!


----------



## pops6927

Oh, I guess I posted that earlier...oh well, on to the second cup.. ouuu yeahhh...


----------



## marvin

If you aren't willing to put in the time to make it yourself, there are a number of cheaper alternatives to Bailey's and Kahlua that some would debate are better (including me and I sell one of the aforementioned products). 

Alternatives to Bailey's would be:  Emmett's, Brady's, and St. Brendan's.
Alternatives to Kahlua would be: Admiral Nelson's Coconut Rum, Cruzan, or Parrot Bay (made by Captain Morgan's)


----------



## bigdale

I like Carolans Irish cream myself, half the price of baileys and they add a touch of Honey.


----------



## mac9000

Kamora is not a bad alternative to Kahlua.


----------



## kjlued

Not a recipe but a recomendation on brands.

It seems that most people try to make irish cream because Baileys is so expensive and most the cheap brands are just not creamy enough.

Well, I have found one that is about $10 a bottle (in my markey) and just as good (if not better then Baileys)

If it is available in your market, try Feeney's Irish Cream. I can't even find Irish Whiskey this cheap.








For coffee liguer I have been buying Sabroso. Don't know if it is as good as Kahlua but it is good and 1/3 of the price.


----------



## alelover

Sabroso is pretty good. My mom likes uses it in her black russians and can't tell the difference.


----------

